# 2021 Confederations Cup



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

With Qatar no longer hosting the tournament previously hosted by the host of the following year's world cup, FIFA have stated that it would instead be held by a different asian nation. Even though this renders the competition as even more pointless than it previously was, as it traditionally serves more as a warm up competition for the host country rather than the teams, the conversation still needs to be held as to who holds the 2021 competition.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Possible host nations: Japan, South Korea, Australia, China


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2015)

Saudi Arabia? UAE? Turkey? Makes sense to keep it in the region I feel.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

What a farce this whole situation is turning out to be.


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Iraaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn , no but seriously iran faces many issues that will prevent it from being host. Fans are not a problem, Iranians fans are among the most passionate in the world and every match will 100% be sold out. The main problem is, the islamic law of the country, alcohol is not allowed and women will not want to wear a headscarf and a full manteu in 30-35 degree weather. Who knows that might change by 2021 but for now that is the main issue. The second is the INFRASTRUCTURE, Iran has only one world class stadium that is acceptable at a international level. Azadi Stadium. The rest lack proper facilities. There are 2 "world class" stadiums UC in Ahvaz and Mashhad but they are too small to host a confederaton cup (27k and 19k). As much as I want Iran too host, in the current situation it is not possible.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Iraq.
I heard they are building some new stadiums


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Would be great to see, just hope the security situation is sorted out by then


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

guys it won't be in any country near Qatar! the reason it was revoked because of the weather... so i would say China, Australia, Japan, South Korea, Thailand and Vietnam


----------



## Maartendev (Apr 19, 2010)

In my opinion they should stick to the Confederations Cup being hosted by the same country that will host the WC a year later.
Then we could see that the Qatar hosting would be a fail and that they still have 1 year to give the hosting to a decent nation.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

Maartendev said:


> In my opinion they should stick to the Confederations Cup being hosted by the same country that will host the WC a year later.
> Then we could see that the Qatar hosting would be a fail and that they still have 1 year to give the hosting to a decent nation.


it won't be a fail...it will be the best copy that ever been hosted...


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Would Qatar still get to take part in the Confederations Cup if they're not hosting?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

irani1378 said:


> Iraaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn , no but seriously iran faces many issues that will prevent it from being host. Fans are not a problem, Iranians fans are among the most passionate in the world and every match will 100% be sold out. The main problem is, the islamic law of the country, alcohol is not allowed and women will not want to wear a headscarf and a full manteu in 30-35 degree weather. Who knows that might change by 2021 but for now that is the main issue. The second is the INFRASTRUCTURE, Iran has only one world class stadium that is acceptable at a international level. Azadi Stadium. The rest lack proper facilities. There are 2 "world class" stadiums UC in Ahvaz and Mashhad but they are too small to host a confederaton cup (27k and 19k). As much as I want Iran too host, in the current situation it is not possible.


Iran should host an Asian Cup first, or even another Asian Games. Perhaps once it has liberalized a bit. Allowing women to see events is one thing, then perhaps allowing all nations including Israel to compete. The alcohol law is only a minor issue.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

JYDA said:


> Would Qatar still get to take part in the Confederations Cup if they're not hosting?


No


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Might be a pointless tournament if not being used for the host to test venues and preparations but the 2013 version was a great tournament and set the scene for the 2014 WC to be an excellent tournament football wise as well.


----------

